
Half the universe was missing until now - tux1968
https://youtu.be/Kp_kqamkYpw
======
tux1968
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_baryon_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_baryon_problem)

[https://astronomy.com/news/2020/06/half-the-matter-in-the-
co...](https://astronomy.com/news/2020/06/half-the-matter-in-the-cosmos-was-
missing-but-astronomers-found-it)

